# Donations Needed for Injured Capitol Police Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc4.com*

The U.S. Capitol Police Department is accepting donations to help Officer Donna Boswell recover from a car crash earlier this month. Boswell's car was hit from behind while she was driving on Interstate 95. The impact of the crash broke Boswell's neck, shattering a vertebra and leaving her with no feeling in her hands, fingers, legs or toes. Boswell's insurance will only pay for 60 days of rehabilitation, according to Boswell's husband. After that, Boswell and her family will have to cover the bill. To make a donation, contact the following: House Division of the Capitol Police: 202-225-0400 Senate Division: 202-224-4841 Capitol Division: 202-224-2985 Or send the donation to: Officer Donna Boswell Fund 12981 Queen Chapel Road Woodbridge, Va. 22193


----------

